# Assistant Surgeon Coding & Billing



## PaulaW (Jun 19, 2008)

We have billed 49650 with modifier 50 for a PA assist at surgery. Does anyone know how this should be reimbursed? I've been told they only pay for one code not bilateral, is this correct?


----------



## JOEYC123 (Jun 19, 2008)

When our surgeon does the bilateral hernia repair,, we bill on one line, depending on the insurance, and append the 50 modifier and double the fee.
With the assistant surgeon charge, we append the 50 as well as the AS modifier or 80 depending on the carrrier and put the price at 16% x 85% of surgeon fee.
It is my experience that most carriers pay the assistants charges for the bilateral procedures, just at the lower rate.
Hope this helps


----------

